# Autoglym Super Resin Polish (SRP) F.A.Q



## Matthijs

Hi guys,

Since there is always atleast 1 Autoglym SRP question per page in this section, I decided to collect most questions and answers about it and put them in to one thread. Maybe this thread could be stickied, anyways I hope it can help alot of people out.
I've been a happy SRP user for a couple of years now. I know what to expect from it, I know what it's capabilities are, so I won't be dissapointed real quick. 
Good luck!

*Questions*

What is Autoglym Super Resin Polish (SRP)?
SRP is probably one of the most popular products from Autoglym.
It is a lightly abbrasive polish with a lot of fillers and it also contains a light sealant.

What will the fillers do?
Fillers fill up swirls and light scratches for a certain amount of time. Since there is also a light sealant in SRP it means that it offers protection for maybe 1 or 2 months. The fillers will disolve after some time so each time you wash your car, more swirls will be visible. To keep that nice looking paint after when you just polished your car with SRP, you have to polish with SRP about 6 times a year.

How much correction does SRP offer?
The cuttingfactor from SRP between 0 to 10 would be 0,5 or 1. It isn't meant to offer real correction, although it gives a corrected look to your car when applied correctly.

How can you apply SRP?
SRP can be applied by hand, dual action polisher, random orbital polisher or rotary polisher.

How do you apply SRP by hand
You can apply SRP by hand using foam pads like Meguiar's Gold Class High Tech Applicator Pad, German Applicator, or any other foam applicator. Microfibre pads work too.
Apply a few Skittle sized blobs on your applicator and spread it on the paint. Work on areas which have the size of about half a door. Then work it really well untill it becomes a little hazy or clear. Then buff off with a microfibre towel.

How do you apply SRP by machine?
Use a light polishing or polishing pad. Apply a few Skittle sized blobs on your applicator and spread it on the paint. Work on areas which have the size of about half a door. Then work it really well untill it becomes a little hazy or clear. Then buff off with a microfibre towel.

Can you apply more layers of SRP
Yes you can. The more layers you give your car, the more swirls that will be filled. Up to 5 layers would work really good.

Does SRP needs to cure?
It's not necessary, but you can let it cure.

Can you use a glaze after SRP?
Yes, you can use a glaze after SRP.

Can you top SRP with a sealant and/or wax?
Yes, one of both or both works great. A really good sealant to top SRP with is Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection. A good wax after SRP is Autoglym High Definition Wax but any other wax will work fine, as long it won't contain cleaners since cleaners remove the fillers.

Can SRP leave scratches or marring?
No, but dirty applicators or too aggresive pads with the machine can.

How do you remove old SRP from the paint?
By polishing or claying the paint.

Can you use SRP on vinyl stickers?
Yes, you can. Don't apply it to harsh, but other than that it won't do damage.

Will SRP do a good job on faded colors?
SRP will do a great job on faded colors!

Can SRP be used on wheels?
SRP leaves a great finish on wheels, along to some protection against brake dust and road grime!

How to prevent dust with SRP?
Lightly spritz your pad with water or detailerspray. This will give the SRP a thinner coverage with less dust.
Also working the polish in for a few minutes until it's gone clear will result in very minimal residue to remove, and what there is won't come off 'dusty'.

If there are any more questions, feel free to leave them and I will add them to the list!

Thanks for looking,
Matthijs


----------



## Vyker

Excellent!


----------



## Gleammachine

Nicely written, perhaps it should be made a sticky before it disappears into obscurity.:thumb:


----------



## KevJM

Great idea would be good type of post for a lot of products, thanks for taking the time


----------



## andy monty

might be worth adding that it can be a real tt to remove from textured plastics so these should be masked with automotive masking tape :thumb:


----------



## Piratez

Nice writing...good for guidance...:thumb::thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Nice write-up...

*Which pad to apply with rotary? Polishing or finishing? *


----------



## VIPER

Nice bullet point guide there, mate - well done :thumb: :thumb:

I agree it should be made a sticky as so many newbies still don't use it in the right way and then dismiss it as 'too dusty'. It would be great to direct them to this to save having to keep explaining it each time.


----------



## Matthijs

How can you apply SRP?
SRP can be applied by hand, dual action polisher, random orbital polisher or rotary polisher.

How do you apply SRP by machine?
Use a light polishing or polishing pad. Apply a few Skittle sized blobs on your applicator and spread it on the paint. Work on areas which have the size of about half a door. Then work it really well untill it becomes a little hazy or clear. Then buff off with a microfibre towel.

It's already an answer


----------



## dps1973

Great guide there mate :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine

Another tip I found to work when I used to use it by DA was to lightly spritz the finishing pad occasionally which enabled a thinner coverage with little or no dust.


----------



## Matthijs

Gleammachine said:


> Another tip I found to work when I used to use it by DA was to lightly spritz the finishing pad occasionally which enabled a thinner coverage with little or no dust.


Thanks, it's on the list now 
My English isn't perfect since I am Dutch, so if there's anything wrong with it feel free to correct me  Or a mod could edit it 

thanks,
Matthijs


----------



## robsonavant

andy monty said:


> might be worth adding that it can be a real tt to remove from textured plastics so these should be masked with automotive masking tape :thumb:


ag fast glass is good for removing it from plastics:thumb:


----------



## Alex-Clio

pretty comprehensive guide!
the dutch always have remarkable english!


----------



## Vipond

If SRP fills swirls and scratches and only has a abrasion rate of 1, could this be put on after sfx1,2,3 to fill an unremovable light scratches?

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## TIGGER_INTEGRA

great guide, love SRP, stuff is very good


----------



## Matthijs

Vipond said:


> If SRP fills swirls and scratches and only has a abrasion rate of 1, could this be put on after sfx1,2,3 to fill an unremovable light scratches?
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


Yeah, but it depends on how deep the scratch is. Just give it a go and give it 4-5 applications! If it doesn't work you can always remove the fillers and the sealant layer with some IPA


----------



## noiseman

Can I also add that if you reverse over your once used 1 litre bottle and it splats your house (ala ketchup bottle) that's got dark brown bricks, you will NEVER get it off! (1 year and counting)

My Alfa loves it though.


----------



## Matthijs

I got SRP out of brick using a PW  Try that.


----------



## Alfa GTV

Lots of useful info there :thumb:


----------



## tamildv

A great FAQ. Saved me asking some questions . Can this be made a sticky – perhaps in the AG or Help section.


----------



## SXI

Great guide. 

Going to buy some and get polishing...... by hand.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Good write up, usefull.


----------



## tarbyonline

thanks for this.

Just about to use SRP for the first time so this has come in very useful!


----------



## JP825

I used SRP for the 1st time last week, but it seem it has remove some colour from the car on to the cloth. Is this normal?

Did I put too much pressure on?


----------



## Matthijs

Yes, if you have a single stage paint, that means, primer and then color coat.


----------



## VIPER

JP825 said:


> I used SRP for the 1st time last week, but it seem it has remove some colour from the car on to the cloth. Is this normal?
> 
> Did I put too much pressure on?


On single stage paint (i.e non metallic), yes it's normal and no I don't think you were applying too much pressure (it needs a fair bit of pressure to perform at its best).

What you saw on the cloth would only have been 'dead' oxidised paint anyway.


----------



## PugIain

I use SRP alot,its great stuff.There is probably better stuff out there but none that I can walk up the road to buy for a few quid.
I use it on my door shuts as it cleans them up and also leaves a hint of sealant behind.


----------



## Shink

Great FAQ, but this one is missing 

- Is SRP body shop safe? Does it contain contaminating silicones like some of their products?


----------



## Will-S

Nice write up and very informative. Cheers


----------



## Ross

Viper said:


> Nice bullet point guide there, mate - well done :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> I agree it should be made a sticky as so many newbies still don't use it in the right way and then dismiss it as 'too dusty'. It would be great to direct them to this to save having to keep explaining it each time.


I agree Mark SRP used correctly is a very very good product I have just recently started using it again:thumb:


----------



## deCube

Great guide Matthijs! Thanks a lot.


----------



## andy monty

Shink said:


> Great FAQ, but this one is missing
> 
> - Is SRP body shop safe? Does it contain contaminating silicones like some of their products?


I wouldnt class it as body shop safe it also leaves fillers behind....


----------



## Ultimate Valet

Shink said:


> Great FAQ, but this one is missing
> 
> - Is SRP body shop safe? Does it contain contaminating silicones like some of their products?


SRP does contain silicone.


----------



## dw0510

Not used SRP (RW) for 3 years and just started using it again and it bloomin good stuff!! It will even pull small tar spots off.


----------



## DimGR

using oit by hand . i have seen some pictures on this forum where they apply it in straight lines along the car , wait for it to haze and then buff .
Your how-to by hand is completely different. 
which is the proper way?


----------



## Escort God

would it be ok to use for now on glass or no no no :lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Great guide Matthijs:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29

Could someone tell me the best procedure for applying by G220 please? I have a Flexipad red polishing pad and blue 3m finishing pad. Thanks in advance Phil


----------



## Tom42

Great guide !!! gotta get hold of sum of that stuff


----------



## Celticking

When applying by hand, you say spread on the area and then work it.

Would you use the same applicator pad to work it prior to buffing with a MF cloth?


----------



## MarkJ

Great guide there...cheers


----------



## sfs

Would using a Lake Country CCS Orange Foam aid in using srp?


----------



## sfs

anybody?


----------



## Keefe

LC Orange leaves marks on Lexus and Mitsubishi paint. So far I have only experience on these two makes. I find the LC White the best complement to SRP.


----------



## Doc

Celticking said:


> When applying by hand, you say spread on the area and then work it.
> 
> Would you use the same applicator pad to work it prior to buffing with a MF cloth?


Yes.
AG say the best way is in back and forth motions, they also sell a special hand applicator that stops slipping.


----------



## Doc

I found the white side of a German Applicator works very well.


----------



## dimk

Hi,can i use 3M Quick Wax after SRP or between applications?I ask this because i don't know if it contains cleaners.


----------



## evotuning

Does SRP have enough cutting power to deal with holograms and marring made by inappropriate claying and polishing ? I know that fillers would probably hide those defects,but that's not what I'm looking for.


----------



## Doc

evotuning said:


> Does SRP have enough cutting power to deal with holograms and marring made by inappropriate claying and polishing ? I know that fillers would probably hide those defects,but that's not what I'm looking for.


http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/what-does-polishing-do.html#

Read the polishing by hand section, it is hard work but will remove holograms and will reduce swirls.


----------



## ercapoccia

Is SRP compatible with sealant like Zaino Z2/Z5 or Duragloss 105?


----------



## stevept

is it true srp is a wipe on wipe off polish, so no need to work in for 3 to 4 minutes per area?
also shud i use ipa after applying srp?


----------



## alexandjen

Viper said:


> Nice bullet point guide there, mate - well done :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> I agree it should be made a sticky as so many newbies still don't use it in the right way and then dismiss it as 'too dusty'. It would be great to direct them to this to save having to keep explaining it each time.


So can this be made a sticky? I only found it via google after searching AG SRP - would be useful to keep updating with additional question/answers.
If I'd found this earlier it would have saved me asking the same old questions :thumb:


----------



## CliveP

stevept said:


> .....also shud i use ipa after applying srp?


No, don't use IPA after - you'll remove all the fillers which contribute to making SRP so good!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## ANdrew001

Hey guys, this is my first post in this forum and I'm new to this. I have a feeling my car never had any polish since it was made... 
Could somebody tell me about the stages prior to applying AG SRP? 
I know clay bar is step one to start with. How about deep shine polish after that and then SRP , then Extra gloss protection and HD wax?


----------



## Autoglym

Following using SRP apply EITHER HD Wax or Extra Gloss Protection, no need for both. Also, Ultra Deep Shine following SRP isn't required.


----------



## ANdrew001

thanks for you respond Autoglym UK. How do I decide whether to choose AG SRP or Ultra deep shine? (car's colour is black)


----------



## Autoglym

I would go in with SRP to start with if you have it, many people get great results with it. UDS is handy to hide all the imperfections that show up so badly on black, so it depends on the condition of the paint. As a rule though, we tend to advise UDS for black.


----------



## cracker666

We use ultra deep shine then colley 476 on a black car, much better than others we have tried.

I feel better knowing AG recommend UDS for black paint


----------



## DavidClark

One of the most usefully topics on the site!!!!


----------



## Ingo

Would it be ok to apply it with Powerball 4 paint from mothers polishes ?

Going to be working on my car in about 2 weeks and I'm going to put 5 coats of SRP to hide the imperfections until I get my machine. Powerball 4 paint saves ALOT of time om applying products 

http://www.streetfire.net/video/mothers-powerball-4-paint_2040770.htm


----------



## Gleams

SRP can be great as a quick fix on oxidised cars, especially red..the wonders of silicone!! Its funny how silicone has become a curse word and it got changed name from Silicone Resin Polish to Super Resin Polish when 'silicone' became this nasty goo from hell... lol


----------



## Gleams

Ingo - I'm not sure you can a) apply 5 layers due to the cleaning abilities of SRP but b) would want to? Try a couple of layers of SRP than a glaze either Black Hole or White Diamond (depending on light or dark car) then a wax to further hide, enhance and protect your work

EDIT: Just read the front page about layering so ignore the first bit  may still be worth glaze and wax to enhance & protect tho!


----------



## Ingo

Gleams said:


> Ingo - I'm not sure you can a) apply 5 layers due to the cleaning abilities of SRP but b) would want to? Try a couple of layers of SRP than a glaze either Black Hole or White Diamond (depending on light or dark car) then a wax to further hide, enhance and protect your work
> 
> EDIT: Just read the front page about layering so ignore the first bit  may still be worth glaze and wax to enhance & protect tho!


I will be cleaning the car with Mothers pre wax cleaner (no need to clay, did that just 2 months ago, but might go over the car once just to be sure) going over it with 5 layers of SRP and then Putting DODO Rainforest Rub over for protection, possibly 2 layers as I want to get through the winter without further damage to the paint, the paint is in really bad shape, touch up paint and wetsanding needed in 2 places, maybe even more! (better to practice on your own car me thinks!)

would you recommend something else along with this ? Red Mist ? 

Best Regards

Ingo


----------



## Renegade

Great thread this! 

Well done sir! 

I wont throw my SRP away now!


----------



## Poke13

Thank you for this great informative post!


----------



## RobP

Have been using srp for ages applying by hand. I now have a rotary polisher.

I know the OP says polishing pad but there are so many choices and I don't know what type to go for? Anyone use SRP with a rotary got any recomendations? Also what sort of speed should I go for?

I have also used EGP loads of times but fancy trying the HD wax, if I read the post by Autoglm correctly I should only use one or the other NOT both is that correct?

I tried the UDS on my black Range Rover but prefered the results from SRP still

Cheers all


----------



## pudzy67

what a great guide im new to autoglym products and this has helped alot


----------



## Autoglym

RobP said:


> Have been using srp for ages applying by hand. I now have a rotary polisher.
> 
> I know the OP says polishing pad but there are so many choices and I don't know what type to go for? Anyone use SRP with a rotary got any recomendations? Also what sort of speed should I go for?


Lambswool pad 1800 RPM :buffer:



RobP said:


> I have also used EGP loads of times but fancy trying the HD wax, if I read the post by Autoglm correctly I should only use one or the other NOT both is that correct?


Yes, apply one or the other.


----------



## koi

Noticed a 'new formula' sticker on SRP when I was in Halfrauds the other day, is there any difference?


----------



## Danny B

Great guide. now i can get the most out of that 1/2 bottle of SRP :thumb:


----------



## Autoglym

koi said:


> Noticed a 'new formula' sticker on SRP when I was in Halfrauds the other day, is there any difference?


Hmmm, are you sure? Love to see a photo if there is one, but they aren't leaving the factory like that


----------



## RobP

Autoglym said:


> Lambswool pad 1800 RPM :buffer:


Reading a lot of the guides Lambswool pads are recommened for aggressive cutting
Is that really the best type of pad to use or am I likey to cause more swirls??


----------



## Autoglym

RobP said:


> Reading a lot of the guides Lambswool pads are recommened for aggressive cutting
> Is that really the best type of pad to use or am I likey to cause more swirls??


After speaking with our Tech Team they said that lambswool is ok if you know what you are doing, although if you are new or unsure use a soft foam pad instead.


----------



## RobP

Autoglym said:


> After speaking with our Tech Team they said that lambswool is ok if you know what you are doing, although if you are new or unsure use a soft foam pad instead.


Thanks for the advice, will go with the soft foam to start with


----------



## koi

Autoglym said:


> Hmmm, are you sure? Love to see a photo if there is one, but they aren't leaving the factory like that


My bad, it was actually the shampoo that had it...


----------



## Karl88

fantastic guide cheers pal


----------



## terraknorr

Great guide, thanks.


----------



## npj

This is really informative, I have been using Maguiars products for a while and have been considering Autoglym products. Do you think Autoglym products would give better results?
I have a meguiars DA and various foam pads.


----------



## Renegade

Great guide for us Newbies!! 
Glad I searched before asking 2 or 3 of these questions!!

Thanks
C.J


----------



## McClane

Blatant much?

http://valeters.blogspot.com/2011/01/what-is-autoglym-super-resin-polish.html


----------



## Ingo

Hey guys

Can I use SRP to hide light scratches on chrome ? I've try'd Mothers Chrome Polish but it only enhanced the finish a little but ALOT of the scratches remained and I need to remove the scratches without the use of wire wool or a machine. 

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## E92Beemer

I've found an opened bottle of SRP in a box in my shed from when i moved house - i've no idea how long (years) it has been opened. Do you guys think it will still be ok to use - will the harsh winters have ruined it


----------



## Autoglym

It should be ok provided it hasn't split. If it is so old that the emulsion has gone then it has had it, but if it will shake back to a uniform cream then it should be ok.


----------



## harrisg

This is going to sound like an odd question, but I have a 1.4 Puma in Panther Black metallic, and the paint work is to put it bluntly, horrifying. I'm using SRP to fill in the millions of swirls and light/medium scratches (Took nearly four hours polishing the windscreen pillar back to the boot!) 

Anyway, the odd question is how many layers of SRP are too many? Is there any chance of the layers clouding if I have 20+ applications on it?

Love SRP, can't get enough of the stuff!


----------



## Railsbrough

Thanks for this, been using SRP for a couple of years but found this enlightening


----------



## matgd

Hi, good write up there thanks! Quick question though, I'm after a wax to go over srp. It will be applied by hand and its for a blue mazda rx8. Would like something that would show the flake in the paint. It's for someone else and they dont want to spend too much. 
Cheers!


----------



## simba

matgd said:


> Hi, good write up there thanks! Quick question though, I'm after a wax to go over srp. It will be applied by hand and its for a blue mazda rx8. Would like something that would show the flake in the paint. It's for someone else and they dont want to spend too much.
> Cheers!


Iv used collinite 845 over SRP and no issues. You might want to consider using a glaze, for adding depth and glossiness and a bit of further refinement, after SRP then waxing. You could also go all out and add a sealant after the glaze (if you use it) or just use it after SRP. That would keep the paint looking good for longer.


----------



## Titus A Duxass

Thanks for this.
After reading this I decided that this is the route for me and I picked up a bottle of SRP and EGP for under 20ukp the other day.


----------



## efendy

after SRP and before wax, do I need to wash the car ??


----------



## HalfordsShopper

efendy said:


> after SRP and before wax, do I need to wash the car ??


Nope, just wipe off the polish residue with a MF and the wax can go straight on.


----------



## dagoatla

Great guide


----------



## andkl

very good review..really enlighten me what SRP is all about..


----------



## ALP1NA

Autoglym said:


> Following using SRP apply EITHER HD Wax or Extra Gloss Protection, no need for both. Also, Ultra Deep Shine following SRP isn't required.


Autoglym,

Bearing in mind that the Super Resin Polish at the same time and light sealant if necessary use Extra Gloss Protection? On the attached picture of my pride and joy and the color is Calypso Red Metallic. Thanks.


----------



## DrDax

Good article and thread. 
SRP. Been around for years just shows it's a good all-round product. Must have used over a hundred bottles over the last 20yrs or so... come to think of it how old is autoglym?? 

Although I moved to gtechnic Polish , I always keep a bottle of SRP And USD in my kit. 



Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratchet

New to detailing so yet to use SRP, as the bottle is still sealed and the weather too cold.

But after reading this I cant wait to get started.


----------



## steeleez

A quick question about layering srp, would the abrasive action of the second layer of srp not strip the original layer off?


----------



## Overdoser

Steeleez - It won't. I think the optimum number of layers is 5. Dave KG did a test with 5 layers and it looked superb. I usually do 3 layers before my arm drops off!


----------



## steeleez

ride_to_die said:


> Dave KG did a test with 5 layers and it looked superb.


Have you got a link, I've done a quick search and Dave has got millions of threads lol.


----------



## dis

nice 1,some great advice here!:thumb:
just a quickie,didnt realise egp was a sealent.
any good on silver?:newbie:


----------



## Trip tdi

Thanks for taking the time to do the writeup, really appreciated, It's helpful to learn the right way :thumb:


----------



## Mike k

At the risk of making myself look stupid, ive been using super resin for almost ten yrs now but had never thought u dampen my applicator to reduce dust, so thank you for those of you who said that on this thread.

You learn a new thing everyday.


----------



## srod

dis said:


> nice 1,some great advice here!:thumb:
> just a quickie,didnt realise egp was a sealent.
> any good on silver?:newbie:


Many people prefer SRP + EGP for lighter color cars saying that it can give visibly better results than SRP + HD Wax in these cases.

I would say for silver that either combination would be good.


----------



## Machine_Valet

Great guide, have used srp for years, love the stuff


----------



## iClean

is purple haze pro or carlack68 sealent a cleaner that will disolve the SRP


----------



## Webster

Thank you for this. helps alot


----------



## lowejackson

Excellent thread :thumb:

It is possible to apply EGP on top of SRP without buffing the SRP first


----------



## Sid_M

Would this be a suitable alternative to a finishing compund (i.e Megs 205)?


----------



## F2 Ed

Good write up. I really like the new SRP, found the old one too dusty


----------



## Samh92

Sorry if this has been asked, but il be doing my winter protection(as well as other cars) soon with fk1000p as a lsp, can I use SRP and then use fk1000p and will it affect the sealant at all??


----------



## edgar_23

Super guide!
Can I use on SRP the Dodo juice supernatural wax?
thanks


----------



## xJay1337

Using a polish on a wax would remove the wax...
You use the polish first then wax on top of it..



Samh92 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but il be doing my winter protection(as well as other cars) soon with fk1000p as a lsp, can I use SRP and then use fk1000p and will it affect the sealant at all??


Well it's a wax so no it wouldn't.


----------



## edgar_23

xJay1337 said:


> Using a polish on a wax would remove the wax...
> You use the polish first then wax on top of it..
> 
> Thank you! yes first SRP
> He will not have a problem SRP with Dodo Juice supernatural wax?


----------



## xJay1337

?
You can use basically any wax over SRP without problem.


----------



## edgar_23

Thank you, I've read that the SRP can only be used AG HD wax.


----------



## ConorF

Brilliant


----------



## xJay1337

edgar_23 said:


> Thank you, I've read that the SRP can only be used AG HD wax.


Where did you read that?
Autoglym will say that because they want you to buy more of their stuff..


----------



## Saj

Great write up, just what I needed !


----------



## VdoubleU

Thank you! Didn't know about using it on wheels!


----------



## wayneo01

Great write up got some of this for my birthday have not got round to using it yet!


----------



## NMH

edgar_23 said:


> Thank you, I've read that the SRP can only be used AG HD wax.


Autoglym have stated this but only in reference to Ultra Deep Shine. UDS contains small amounts of wax so they recommend the combo of SRP with the HD wax. I havent read anywhere else that its incompatible with other polishes.


----------



## KEV.

Excellent write up.


----------



## Guest

Gentlemen,

I just received a bottle of SRP and was planning to use Duragloss 105 Paint Sealant over it. However, DG 105 has mild cleaning properties. Will this remove the fillers in SRP?


----------



## Will-S

supernaut said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I just received a bottle of SRP and was planning to use Duragloss 105 Paint Sealant over it. However, DG 105 has mild cleaning properties. Will this remove the fillers in SRP?


In my opinion Duragloss 105 is more of an all in one type product, so yes it will remove the SRP


----------



## Guest

Will-S said:


> In my opinion Duragloss 105 is more of an all in one type product, so yes it will remove the SRP


So how about DG 105 first and then SRP?
Else, I have some Dodo Waxes and Optimum Car Wax lying around, can either of these on SRP? I am guessing SRP plus Wax would be as durable as SRP plus EGP?


----------



## xJay1337

You can top SRP with any wax or sealant... 
SRP + EGP is a good combination but I would still top with a wax for the warm gloss.


----------



## Guest

xJay1337 said:


> You can top SRP with any wax or sealant...
> SRP + EGP is a good combination but I would still top with a wax for the warm gloss.


I only have DG 105 for a sealant and Dodo / OCW for waxes.
It's been advised in this thread not to use DG105 so I am considering going straight after SRP to Dodo.

Is a sealant necessary? If yes, isn't EGP a better choice as it will probably have the same fillers as in SRP? A sealant from another brand may strip some of the fillers in SRP. Am just trying to understand really.


----------



## xJay1337

EGP has no fillers that I could detect over what any other sealant has.
You may be getting confused between a Glaze which has fillers and a light carnuba base in there as well.

I think you are worrying about it a little too much  Just top with whatever your LSP of choice is... Bearing in mind than a AIO product (products similar to SRP in their own right) . Any sealant or wax will be fine to use.


----------



## Guest

xJay1337 said:


> EGP has no fillers that I could detect over what any other sealant has.
> You may be getting confused between a Glaze which has fillers and a light carnuba base in there as well.
> 
> I think you are worrying about it a little too much  Just top with whatever your LSP of choice is... Bearing in mind than a AIO product (products similar to SRP in their own right) . Any sealant or wax will be fine to use.


How about one OCD talking to another OCD and trying to figure out if the fillers and oils in SRP will allow any sealant to bond?


----------



## xJay1337

Any sealant that is a pure sealant (as in not an AIO) such as Auto Finesse Tough Coat, Autoglym EGP, anything like Collinite, CG Jetseal 109, etc etc, all are perfectly fine.
Only thing I would not do is put SRP under things like a ceramic coat such as C1 crystal laquer or Ceramishield.


----------



## Guest

Thanks a lot. I will avoid DG 105 as there is a lot of debate about whether it is an AIO or a true sealant or a mild AIO with a sealant etc.

SRP plus Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Wax it is then.


----------



## Campzuc

Just done my mini with srp and dodo blue velvet. Pics on another thread in gallery.


----------



## Guest

Is SRP a true AIO, meaning does it have any sealant properties? If I don't top it up with a Sealant or a Wax, how long can it protect the paint for? I was thinking if it could hold the fort for a month, I could use it once a month. If not, can a simple spray wax like Optimum Car Wax or Meg's UQW help SRP protect the paint for a few months?


----------



## AndyA4TDI

SRP is an AIO and a very good one at that. It will leave a sealant layer behind that will protect the paint. The new version is a great product that should last a few months just on it's own. You are better topping it with something like AG EGP for a great look and maximum protection. EGP is about ten quid for a bottle. For many years I only used SRP, discovered this site and have been skint since. SRP and EGP are a great combination


----------



## Guest

My question is if SRP plus a Spray Wax like OCW will be durable enough for a month or two?


----------



## xJay1337

AndyA4TDI said:


> SRP is an AIO and a very good one at that. It will leave a sealant layer behind that will protect the paint. The new version is a great product that should last a few months just on it's own. You are better topping it with something like AG EGP for a great look and maximum protection. EGP is about ten quid for a bottle. For many years I only used SRP, discovered this site and have been skint since. SRP and EGP are a great combination


I have found it lasts weeks, tops, without being topped by a wax or sealant. Even with the new version.


----------



## lowejackson

supernaut said:


> My question is if SRP plus a Spray Wax like OCW will be durable enough for a month or two?


OCW will be fine on top of SRP


----------



## Guest

I spoke to a professional detailer about using DG 105 after allowing SR to cure overnight and he said despite the mild cleaning properties of DG 105, it should be fine. He said SRP is not easy to remove and may need to be clayed and polished to remove. His recommendation is SRP>DG 105>DODO Juice Blue Velvet Wax>OCW. Seems excessive to me, what do you think?


----------



## Guest

Is there a newer version of SRP out already? I am old the one I picked up is the old one.


----------



## lowejackson

I think the new version was released in January 2012


----------



## Forsaken

I bought mine in late 2011 and I used it on my car and laptop last week and couldn't for the life of me remove even minor swirls! help!


----------



## Pignut71

Is there anything on the bottle to identify the new formula? Don't want to pick up a bottle of old stock.


----------



## xJay1337

The bottle design looks newer..plus it says "new formulation".


----------



## a8tdi

Just done my Black Audi using SRP by hand..The stuff is fantastic, and the cost very reasonable when compared to other brands..

Some pics..


----------



## Scotty B

Yeah can't rate the new formula highly enough. Superb for the money.


----------



## 1jimbo1

Would either of Autoglym SRP or Vinyl and Rubber Cleaner be suitable for refurbishing a slightly faded GRP garage door? Which is best?


----------



## Autoglym

1jimbo1 said:


> Would either of Autoglym SRP or Vinyl and Rubber Cleaner be suitable for refurbishing a slightly faded GRP garage door? Which is best?


SRP would be a good starting point. It fixes a lot of faded GRP caravans, although they can go beyond a point where they will need machine polishing. But as it is only slightly faded SRP should improve it.


----------



## Gazjs

Am I correct in thinking, that if topped with a wax/sealant, then the SRP will last as long as the wax/sealant protection? 

So if I regularly waxed the paint, perhaps SRP would be required only once a year?


----------



## Radish293

Just used SRP for the first time in a few years. Having moved to UDS and PB Black Hole. The new formula knocks the others off my list.
It's awesome! The depth of shine is glossy and wet. No dusting unlike to old formula.
I just did a quick few panels before it rained. On top of a pervious treatment two weeks ago clay followed by PB black hole and topped off with Collinite 845. The car has been washed twice since.msthe difference was notable so I tried the masking tape test. A quick polish then pealed away the difference was evident. Top product AutoGlym.


----------



## Matty77

Great guide. SRP was the first polish I ever bought and I'm kind of attached to it now so would always keep a bottle in my detailing cupboard.


----------



## jbhoo

great thread but so many comments to read so just one quick question, it says you can build up the coats so would you use EGP after each use of SRP or use EGP after every 4 or 5 washes and polishes with SRP?


----------



## Gazjs

If you were to apply SRP, and them EGP, then SRP. The final coat of SRP, would remove/affect the behaviour of the EGP. 

If you were to apply SRP, as many hits as you like. Then top with EGP, you will be fine with only maintenance washes for a few months.


----------



## jbhoo

ok thanks gazjs, so EGP every couple of months and SRP as much as like in between? can i build up too much SRP? do i need to clean the SRP off at any time or just keep using it?


----------



## Gazjs

No, once the EGP has been applied, leave things be. 

Have you used SRP before? I don't understand what you mean about cleaning it off? When you apply, as per instructions on bottle, you buff off the residue. Then that's it. If you leave it how it is, then it will last a few weeks before washing off, unless you keep on applying it. That's where the EGP comes in, it prolongs the finish and saves the hassle of applying every few weeks. 

If however, you enjoy/want to apply SRP every wash, weeks or whatever, then I wouldn't bother with the EGP.


----------



## jbhoo

yes have used it before, it's just read so many threads on here and read about people taking polish off etc, so was just wondering if thats what is best, i don't want to take it off, i'm happy to keep applying if thats ok


----------



## Gazjs

In the case of SRP, I suppose you could take it "off" with a clay or paint cleanser BUT, the main idea of SRP if to fill defects, it has little to no correction so taking it off would expose the existing condition of the paint. 

I don't see any problems at all with applying x layers of SRP.


----------



## CockneyPlayboy

Great FAQ's

Could anyone list products OTHER than EGP that WILL NOT take the fillers out if layering over the SRP?

(ie ones with no cleansers etc). For example is Collinite ok?


----------



## xJay1337

I don't know of any "waxes" or "sealants" that have fillers or cleansers, or they wouldn't be a wax or a sealant.

Collinite is perfectly fine


----------



## disaster999

Hi, new to this forum. I joined because I had some question about the SRP and thought I would ask here. But during the activation period I basically found the answer I was looking for, but I will post it up here as well just to share my story.

I was at a club house when they had these vendors having a sale on household products. I walked by the Autoglym booth and was interested in some car care products. The guy pitched this product to me, he said it was a "wax" and I believed him. I bought a few other stuff like the shampoo and conditioner and wheel cleaner. 

I went home and tried the SRP on my car. A light application of the product and wipe clean with MF cloth. The paint felt really smooth after the application, like I just waxed the car, and I thought I was set for the next month or 2. Well a week later, the car feels like there is no more wax left on it. I tried this product on my road bike as well and the "wax" too didnt last a whole lot. A week goes by and it feels like any old unprotected paint.

I did some digging around to find that this is not a wax but instead, a light polish, but the first post of this FAQ states it has a light sealant as well. I know this isnt a wax and more like a polish. And I was probably misusing the product anyways. Since then I have bought Auto Finesse's Tough Coat paint sealant and so far Im more satisfied with the level of protection it has given me.


----------



## greymda

should i use a:
1) AG Hi-Tech Polish Applicator (link)
2) Ultimate German Applicator (link)


----------



## FatTony

This guide may be 5 years old but still very useful as ive just bought some AG SRP and intend to use it on the wifes grubby 2008 fiesta lol.

Nice one ..


----------



## veeduby

Excellent info OP.

I've been using it for years, but didn't realise you could layer it.

How long would you leave between coats?


----------



## Alpine

Hello, 
I read all thread and have one question abuot AG SRP and EGP: can i work with this products in direct sunlight? Or surface of mashine must be cool? Thank all for answering to these questions...


----------



## lowejackson

Cooler panels are always going to be easier to work with


----------



## mikex

veeduby said:


> Excellent info OP.
> 
> I've been using it for years, but didn't realise you could layer it.
> 
> How long would you leave between coats?


I normally either run it round the whole car 1 panel at a time until im back at the beginning but its just as happy to be layered almost as soon as its been buffed off.



Alpine said:


> Hello,
> I read all thread and have one question abuot AG SRP and EGP: can i work with this products in direct sunlight? Or surface of mashine must be cool? Thank all for answering to these questions...


Yeah, its fine. bit harder to work but minimal.


----------



## Mister-E

Fantastic write-up, newbie here about to try for the first time...

I feel a lot more confident now reading this!

Thanks :thumb:

Mister-E


----------



## Greathalf

Very handy. I never really gave SRP much consideration on a machine polisher, might save some time and energy


----------



## Flakey

Used it on the rotary last week, fantastic results.


----------



## jk1714

Didn't like srp the first time I used it, maybe it was me using it wrong - will give it another go after reading this thread.


----------



## aymen_a22

I bought a bottle of SRP yesterday and straight away gave it a go with my Meguairs G220 DA polisher with a Meguiars Finishing Pad.

I used setting 4 (6 is maximum) with medium pressure and applied four blobs. Firstly I will say that it is very runny so went everywhere. Secondly I found that I had to keep adding more polish. 

My questions are:

1) Do I need to prime the polishing pad?

2) Per half a door I am using about 4 small blobs, is this enough?

3) I worked the panel by making about four passes until the polish became clear and then I left it to haze before buffing, is this correct?

4) Can I spritz the pad or panel with water when working the polish to extend the polishing time?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rayaan

aymen_a22 said:


> I bought a bottle of SRP yesterday and straight away gave it a go with my Meguairs G220 DA polisher with a Meguiars Finishing Pad.
> 
> I used setting 4 (6 is maximum) with medium pressure and applied four blobs. Firstly I will say that it is very runny so went everywhere. Secondly I found that I had to keep adding more polish.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1) Do I need to prime the polishing pad?
> 
> 2) Per half a door I am using about 4 small blobs, is this enough?
> 
> 3) I worked the panel by making about four passes until the polish became clear and then I left it to haze before buffing, is this correct?
> 
> 4) Can I spritz the pad or panel with water when working the polish to extend the polishing time?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


1) You need to prime the polishing pad with every polish! It helps the pores to absorb the product.

2) Its definitely enough. Use any more and you may get dusting

3) Yes thats fine.

4) Yes you can spritz with water to make it last longer.


----------



## aymen_a22

Thank you that is good info. How thick/runny should SRP be? Mine is quite runny, it pours out of the bottle rather than needing to squeeze the bottle. It almost seems too runny. I have given it a good shake but it is no better. It is their new formulation so I am not sure if that will change anything. I only ask because videos online show it to be a thicker consistency than my bottle.


----------



## GleemSpray

It is supposed to be a runny cream liquid.


----------



## aymen_a22

Ok thank you, sounds like I need to improve technique. 

Even with the first use it has brought the car up very well. I just found it difficult to put onto a DA pad as it was going everywhere.


----------



## supermat

Sorry if this has been answered already, can you finish with srp?
Awesome read thanks!


----------



## aymen_a22

My understanding is that being a polish means it is meant to improve the look of the paint. It does also have some resistance to water but adding a wax or sealant is supposed to improve the life of the fillers that hide scratches. 
I use autoglym extra gloss protection and it seems good. Easy on and off and water sheets off quickly. Not sure how long it will last though.


----------



## minnis

supermat said:


> Sorry if this has been answered already, can you finish with srp?
> Awesome read thanks!


Yes, but don't expect it to last very long. I had just SRP on for about 2 weeks before I put on some EGP, and the beading was alright but wouldn't have lasted much longer. Maybe a month tops.


----------



## Rayaan

aymen_a22 said:


> My understanding is that being a polish means it is meant to improve the look of the paint. It does also have some resistance to water but adding a wax or sealant is supposed to improve the life of the fillers that hide scratches.
> I use autoglym extra gloss protection and it seems good. Easy on and off and water sheets off quickly. Not sure how long it will last though.


Yep, the AG SRP will add the shine. Dont expect it it to last too long if its left without anything on top. I personally use FK1000p or Megs #16 which works very well and are both very durable.

The new formulation has more micro abrasives and more fillers so gives a better finish than the one it replaced like 2 years ago. It also has very little in terms of dusting compared to the earlier version.

Remember, no matter what wax you use, it'll look the same so you may as well just get the cheapest, quality one you can. Thats where the Meguiars #16 comes in but im sure collinite 476s would also do a good job too.


----------



## aymen_a22

I am using extra gloss protection at the moment. Seems nice to use and creates good water sheeting. 

Would the shine wear off without any protection or just the fillers? 

Quick off topic question. Does anyone know where to get a spray head for the extra gloss protection 500ml bottle?


----------



## larnaca1

What a brilliant wright up. Just bought 3 x 1 litre bottles from halfrauds on a 3 for 2. Should last me a few years.

This was my first polish i bought when I had my 1986 mk3 RS Turbo.


----------



## Dubster2.0

Awesome wright up buddy I'm gonna dust of my old bottle of autoglym super resin polish and get busy with my new das6 pro this weekend..


----------



## BMWNEWBIE

Firstly, can I just say what an excellent Q&A article this is.

As someone who has just purchased a brand new BMW, I went out and bought a few AG products.

Amongst my purchases were the AG SRP and the AG Extra Gloss Protection (EGP).

I am just a bit confused as to the purpose of the AG SRP, as I was advised that for a brand new car this product should only be used for minor scratches that may appear (a bit like T-cut) , rather than as an actual old fashioned “polish”. 

Instead, after washing the car and drying it, I should be using the AG Extra Gloss Protection only.

So I am just a bit concerned as to how I should go about using these products on a brand new car, which obviously has no scratches as yet. (Not sure if it makes any difference, but the car is ‘jet black’).

The AG website states :

1)	Wash car
2)	Apply SRP 
3)	Apply EGP

I would be grateful for any thoughts on this, before I start to use any of these products and make a total mess of my new car !!! .

Thanks in advance.


----------



## steveo3002

BMWNEWBIE said:


> Firstly, can I just say what an excellent Q&A article this is.
> 
> As someone who has just purchased a brand new BMW, I went out and bought a few AG products.
> 
> Amongst my purchases were the AG SRP and the AG Extra Gloss Protection (EGP).
> 
> I am just a bit confused as to the purpose of the AG SRP, as I was advised that for a brand new car this product should only be used for minor scratches that may appear (a bit like T-cut) , rather than as an actual old fashioned "polish".
> 
> Instead, after washing the car and drying it, I should be using the AG Extra Gloss Protection only.
> 
> So I am just a bit concerned as to how I should go about using these products on a brand new car, which obviously has no scratches as yet. (Not sure if it makes any difference, but the car is 'jet black').
> 
> The AG website states :
> 
> 1)	Wash car
> 2)	Apply SRP
> 3)	Apply EGP
> 
> I would be grateful for any thoughts on this, before I start to use any of these products and make a total mess of my new car !!! .
> 
> Thanks in advance.


the srp isnt like t cut , think of it as a gentle clean and polish before the egp , even new cars may have been stood outside sometime and will benefit from a gentle clean to make sure you have a good base for egp


----------



## GleemSpray

SRP isn't really like T-Cut; it is a very, very mildly abrasive polish with virtually no cut that also has chemical paint cleaners to enhance shine and silicon fillers to fill-in and mask any light scratches or imperfections.

If the paint seems perfect , then you can certainly just use the EGP, but the SRP wont do any harm at all to your new paint and will likely give further shine and clarity to the paint, even though it is new paint, as new cars still pick up dirt and surface contamination during transport and storage.

It certainly doesn't cut into the paint like T-cut does.


----------



## BMWNEWBIE

Thank you for the tips.

All being well I think I will give the car a good wash and use both of the products, especially as using SRP will not cause any harm.


----------



## aymen_a22

People are mentioning that you should (or could) use a wax after EGP, can any wax be used or will some take off the EGP? I was thinking to use Collinite 845. Also what will adding the wax on top of EGP achieve? I presume longevity and gloss.

Secondly, how long should EGP be left on for (to cure) and does it matter if it gets damp while curing (i.e overnight)?

Thirdly, if I use Meguiars Ultimate Compound, should I use IPA before applying SRP or can I go straight ahead with SRP?


----------



## johnnyd

I used SRP and then EGP a couple weeks ago but was fighting the weather and ended up bit of a rush job. I'd like to have another go at applying both, maybe two coats of each to hopefully give a better depth and wondering if I can apply the SRP directly or need to try and strip off the EGP first?


----------



## aeronic

I need to polish a large area - caravan. Can anyone recommend a good value (ie cheap) applicator that is up to the job?


----------



## steveo3002

you can get a pack of 12 sponge applicators on ebay for 99p

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12X-WAXIN...400?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2591919220

ive got some , no complaints just sling em when theyre grubby


----------



## aeronic

Wow that is cheap and thank you for the link, much appreciated. but all my vehicles are new and so I didn't expect them to get that grubby. Something that is easy to hold and good for a large surface area would be ideal.


----------



## theador

So, what are the benefits of EGP? I've just used my DAS pro to put on the SRP, then went straight to AG High def wax by hand.


----------



## Clancy

It's a sealant, so slight add of gloss but mostly it puts an extremely long lasting protective coating on the car


----------



## GleemSpray

theador said:


> So, what are the benefits of EGP? I've just used my DAS pro to put on the SRP, then went straight to AG High def wax by hand.


The SRP isn't meant as a long life protection and will wash off in a couple of weeks unless you put something over the top of it to protect it.

You can use a traditional car wax (as you have done) and it will work well, but you could use Extra Gloss Protection, which dries to form a hard, glossy layer of protection which can last up to 4 months or even more during summer months.

If you do use EGP over SRP, then you could, if you wish, add wax over the EGP after 24 hours (to let the EGP properly harden) which will give even more shine and protection and that works very well too.


----------



## PhillipW

GleemSpray said:


> The SRP isn't meant as a long life protection and will wash off in a couple of weeks unless you put something over the top of it to protect it.
> 
> You can use a traditional car wax (as you have done) and it will work well, but you could use Extra Gloss Protection, which dries to form a hard, glossy layer of protection which can last up to 4 months or even more during summer months.
> 
> If you do use EGP over SRP, then you could, if you wish, add wax over the EGP after 24 hours (to let the EGP properly harden) which will give even more shine and protection and that works very well too.


Nubie question, if I put on SRP, EGP and then wax is it ok to mix brands? Or do some not work together?


----------



## GleemSpray

PhillipW said:


> Nubie question, if I put on SRP, EGP and then wax is it ok to mix brands? Or do some not work together?


It should be fine.


----------



## theador

Kind of wished I'd done the Extra Gloss Protection now.

If I wanted to put some on, I imagine I will have to take off the wax first.



GleemSpray said:


> The SRP isn't meant as a long life protection and will wash off in a couple of weeks unless you put something over the top of it to protect it.
> 
> You can use a traditional car wax (as you have done) and it will work well, but you could use Extra Gloss Protection, which dries to form a hard, glossy layer of protection which can last up to 4 months or even more during summer months.
> 
> If you do use EGP over SRP, then you could, if you wish, add wax over the EGP after 24 hours (to let the EGP properly harden) which will give even more shine and protection and that works very well too.


----------



## SystemClenz

SRP & Wax will do just fine, no need for extra gloss in between.


----------



## Arch Enemy

Hi all,

I've recently applied SRP to my car, followed by a coat of EGP.

It did a great job but I've noticed there are a few areas I've missed (buffing it off) when the sun gets on the car at a certain angle, so I've had to keep buffing the car whenever I noticed anything!!

I used a microfibre to apply the SRP in the first place, as well as the EGP, would it be worth getting a proper applicator next time, or doesn't it really matter?


----------



## GleemSpray

Arch Enemy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've recently applied SRP to my car, followed by a coat of EGP.
> 
> It did a great job but I've noticed there are a few areas I've missed (buffing it off) when the sun gets on the car at a certain angle, so I've had to keep buffing the car whenever I noticed anything!!
> 
> I used a microfibre to apply the SRP in the first place, as well as the EGP, would it be worth getting a proper applicator next time, or doesn't it really matter?


Possibly with the EGP, because it is so watery in nature and yet you only need the very thinnest coat so people have tried various methods of application including spraying it and using sponge applicators.

I use an MF covered sponge pad and that seems to work well in getting a very thin coat of EGP onto the paint.


----------



## Maza1987

Hello,

Can I apply SRP over my wax? or Will it remove my wax layer?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## deef1

Maza1987 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I apply SRP over my wax? or Will it remove my wax layer?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


I'm guessing that it'd remove the wax or any sealant so you'd have to seal it again after the SRP :thumb:


----------



## Maza1987

Thanks for your response.


----------



## TPursey

Can I use SRP after or before applying paint protection like CarPro CquartzUK to give a new car a real shine? (also applying a wax too).


----------



## Pastavic

No, paint must be clean, dry and degreasing (by Eraser, IPA or Prep).


----------



## TPursey

Pastavic said:


> No, paint must be clean, dry and degreasing (by Eraser, IPA or Prep).


Cheers.


----------



## thuzithanwn

*Can I use a drill operated Easy Buff wool pad to apply SRP?*

Hi mates.

I recently purchased a Meguiar's G3000 Heavy Duty Headlight Restoration Kit and I got a "Drill Operated Easy Buff Wool Pad" along with it which is used to apply the headlight polish(Meguiar's PlastX) to the headlights. I'm really new to this detailing so I believe it's best to ask some advises from the pros before doing this.

So what I want to know is that is it safer to use this drill operated buff pad to to apply SRP to the paint of my car. Currently I don't have a DA polisher. Would this wool pad do the job without any harm to the paint?

The pictures of the pad is attached below.


----------



## AllenF

Wool is the hardest cutting of all the stuff out there.
Personally I wouldn't use it unless ABSOLUTLY needed. Also using a drill.mmmmmm.. again i wouldnt want to its not as controlable on stuff like pressure.


----------



## Tim662

I'd rather do it by hand than that drill pad. As Allen mentioned wool is very hard cutting, and you'd be using it with a product that has very little to no cutting action. 

I think the wool pad could add marring, which would be hidden by the use of SRP as it contains fillers. Few months later when those fillers are gone you'll have one nasty looking car.


----------



## Slaav

So having sat and read the whole thread from top (2008?) to bottom, a couple of really dumb questions:

1) I have a big bottle of SRP so will be using it after a decent 2 bucket wash....
2) what next? If I use my Aqua Wax, the car doesn't need to be bone dry but seems a very 'quick' fix and almost a short cut?
3) in order to 'finish' the car (no aqua wax) can I let it drip dry? Or should I dry it?
4) Wax or Sealant? Cars are midnight blue metallic (911) and metallic black (FFRR)
5) If wax, which one? Is the AG HD wax worth the money? Or Meguairs(?) 16 wax?
6) If sealant, do I just stick EGP straight on to the bone dry car or will a little moisture not ruin things?

So, in a nutshell, after my SRP, which is the best and easiest compromise/finish? I know there us no easy fix but.....

Thanks in advance!


Ps - never knew that you should seal or wax over the SRP until started looking at this forum!!


----------



## GleemSpray

Slaav said:


> So having sat and read the whole thread from top (2008?) to bottom, a couple of really dumb questions:
> 
> 1) I have a big bottle of SRP so will be using it after a decent 2 bucket wash....
> 2) what next? If I use my Aqua Wax, the car doesn't need to be bone dry but seems a very 'quick' fix and almost a short cut?
> 3) in order to 'finish' the car (no aqua wax) can I let it drip dry? Or should I dry it?
> 4) Wax or Sealant? Cars are midnight blue metallic (911) and metallic black (FFRR)
> 5) If wax, which one? Is the AG HD wax worth the money? Or Meguairs(?) 16 wax?
> 6) If sealant, do I just stick EGP straight on to the bone dry car or will a little moisture not ruin things?
> 
> So, in a nutshell, after my SRP, which is the best and easiest compromise/finish? I know there us no easy fix but.....
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Ps - never knew that you should seal or wax over the SRP until started looking at this forum!!


OK, lets try to do this in order. When i talk about "protection against the weather" below, i am using broad indicators and it will depend what the weather is like and how often you wash the car etc.

After you have washed and dried the car, SRP used sparingly, but with a little hand pressure, will clean and restore the shine to the paintwork and will help to fill in and hide very light scratches. Once the SRP has dried and been buffed off, it will leave a protective surface which will last around 2 months before the weather washes it away.

EGP is made to be used straight after the SRP has dried and been buffed off.

EGP puts an additional hard layer of clear protection against the weather which is good for about 4 months.

AquaWax is indeed a quick fix, which is very usefull as a drying aid to help clear away rinse water and leave the car bone dry and shiny - it also leaves a very thin layer of real wax which will resist weather for about two weeks.

AquaWax can be used over the top of SRP or SRP / EGP or any other wax or sealant - it is quite safe to use over the top of anything really.

If you let a car "drip dry" you will probably end up with annoying "drying marks", which are little circular outlines of where the individual water drops have evaporated away and left a slight ring of residue - thats why you either dry a car with a towel or use a drying aid, such as AquaWax. Drying marks are temporary and are not really harmfull, just annoying to look at.

Wax or Sealant ? - sealants tend to leave a cool, glassy look to the paint and waxs tend to leave a warmer and deeper look to the paint. As a broad rule of thumb, sealants for lighter colours and waxs for deeper colours, but this doesn't necessarily guarantee the best result.

There are lots of good waxs for £20 and less, but i personally do like HD wax, even tho it is more expensive, as it looks great and gives months of protection.

To answer your final point, if you are going to use EGP, then i think you should really use SRP first, as they were designed to work together...once you have done it, it wont need doing for another 4 months +

I hope this is of some help in deciding.


----------



## Slaav

Thanks - appreciate the long and detailed response!


----------



## szabibmw

Can i hide or remove this scratch with SRP by hand?










Which is the best technique with hand?

Which applicator should i use? this or this could be good ?
Thanks for help!


----------



## Lincs Poacher

I would say so, but it may reappear in the future.


----------



## J306TD

SRP will only hide it. Contains no real abrasives

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## donnovan

Hello Matthijs, i am dutch as well. Does anyone know here if i also can apply gyeon cancoat after the srp ? don't think this would give problems perhaps only the durability will be less. thanks for your answers


----------



## Andypatio

Brilliant write up!

I've had some Autoglym SRP for a while and wondered if it's worth using. I now know! 

Thank you!


----------



## youngwangie

andy monty said:


> might be worth adding that it can be a real tt to remove from textured plastics so these should be masked with automotive masking tape :thumb:


That's being polite about it .ha ha:devil:


----------



## chrisp1988

always seem to struggle applying SRP by hand. I use the AG foam applicators and spritz the pad with water first. When i apply and go back over the same area whilst working it in it seems to remove the product? Anyone else had this problem? any help appreciated.


----------



## GleemSpray

chrisp1988 said:


> always seem to struggle applying SRP by hand. I use the AG foam applicators and spritz the pad with water first. When i apply and go back over the same area whilst working it in it seems to remove the product? Anyone else had this problem? any help appreciated.


I have used SRP for quite a few years, both old and new formulation, and have found that SRP doesnt seem to work so well with smooth pads or smooth foam sponges. They just seem to slide around on the SRP rather than work it and reduce it.

I have always gotten noticeably better results using a pad made of folded and dampened polishing stockinette cloth. Its good because you can quickly wash it and wring it out if it gets too dirty or clogged.

Not entirely sure why, maybe because its a slightly rougher texture, but it always seems to work very well with SRP, particularly in terms of cleaning older paint and in filling defects.


----------



## chrisp1988

GleemSpray said:


> I have used SRP for quite a few years, both old and new formulation, and have found that SRP doesnt seem to work so well with smooth pads or smooth foam sponges. They just seem to slide around on the SRP rather than work it and reduce it.
> 
> I have always gotten noticeably better results using a pad made of folded and dampened polishing stockinette cloth. Its good because you can quickly wash it and wring it out if it gets too dirty or clogged.
> 
> Not entirely sure why, maybe because its a slightly rougher texture, but it always seems to work very well with SRP, particularly in terms of cleaning older paint and in filling defects.


Thanks for the reply and info. I do see what your saying. Come to think of it when I started using polishes etc I started with Autoglym and I think i used something similar to what you have recommended and with good results - i think it was the Autoglym branded cloth. What results have you had with microfibre applicators if any? Only thing I'm worried about is that perhaps cloth could cause swirls, or is it ok because the polish is providing lubrication?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

chrisp1988 said:


> Thanks for the reply and info. I do see what your saying. Come to think of it when I started using polishes etc I started with Autoglym and I think i used something similar to what you have recommended and with good results - i think it was the Autoglym branded cloth. What results have you had with microfibre applicators if any? Only thing I'm worried about is that perhaps cloth could cause swirls, or is it ok because the polish is providing lubrication?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I have bought a few of these Halfords MF pads over the years and they work pretty well too.

A dampened cloth shouldn't scratch, i don't think

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ca...halfords-car-polish-applicator-pads-pack-of-2


----------



## mb1

what is the best pad to use by machine polisher


----------



## efunc

I've compounded and polished my car with DA and Menzerna, then wiped down and applied Menzerna Power Lock Sealant. Now that I've done that and the sun is out I realise I've made a mistake and I should have used SRP before the sealant as I still have micro abrasions. 

My question is, if I now apply some SRP over the sealant, will it 
A) be ineffective? 
B) strip the sealant? or 
C) neither of the above?

I plan to top off with Collonite 915 anyway, but would just like to mask some of the finer swirls.


----------



## sargan

Do you need to mask up black trim and rubbers ? ..... or does splatter come off easily.


----------



## Kenan

sargan said:


> Do you need to mask up black trim and rubbers ? ..... or does splatter come off easily.


If you carful you want need to tape the trim up, I never have. I believe Autoglym recommend using fast glass to clean any residue off trims.

I would always dress the plastic trims after the polishing stage.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sargan

Not wanting to appear thick ... but what do you dress plastic trims with ?


----------



## DimitriUK

sargan said:


> Do you need to mask up black trim and rubbers ? ..... or does splatter come off easily.


No need to mask anything mate


----------



## sargan

DimitriUK said:


> No need to mask anything mate


Thanks will save some time


----------



## Kenan

sargan said:


> Not wanting to appear thick ... but what do you dress plastic trims with ?







Other products also available

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dibenny

Hi detailers, just a quick one.

Im a bit of a beginner so dont judge.
Is srp ok to use on a panoramic glass roof?
I have searched everywhere but there 
Isn't much info out there.


----------



## bluechimp

Dibenny said:


> Hi detailers, just a quick one.
> 
> Im a bit of a beginner so dont judge.
> Is srp ok to use on a panoramic glass roof?
> I have searched everywhere but there
> Isn't much info out there.


No mate, you'd be better of using Autoglyms Glass Polish if wanting to stick to their range.


----------



## Dibenny

bluechimp said:


> No mate, you'd be better of using Autoglyms Glass Polish if wanting to stick to their range.


Cheers pal.
I just wasn't sure.
This detailing carry on isnt cheap lol.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Just polished my BBQ with SRP to get some of its colour back :thumb:

50/50



Quick beading shot :lol:


----------



## Dibenny

Sorry if this has been asked before.
How long do you have to wait after
Using srp, to wax?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Andyblue

Dibenny said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before.
> 
> How long do you have to wait after
> 
> Using srp, to wax?
> 
> Thanks in advance


You don't need to wait :thumb:


----------



## ShineyDemon

*Newbie question*

Hi,

Thank you for this guide, which I've found really useful.

SRP is the first polish I've used, and I have found it 'dusty' as has been mentioned. First question is, am I applying too much? How can I prevent this?

Also, I'm going to try some decontamination soon - will an iron or tar removing spray take off the SRP that I've applied previously??

Many thanks


----------



## GP Punto

ShineyDemon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for this guide, which I've found really useful.
> 
> SRP is the first polish I've used, and I have found it 'dusty' as has been mentioned. First question is, am I applying too much? How can I prevent this?
> 
> Also, I'm going to try some decontamination soon - will an iron or tar removing spray take off the SRP that I've applied previously??
> 
> Many thanks


As you suggest, I think you may be using too much, I see very little dust. Just try to think about how much I use, perhaps a pea sized blob for a square foot of paint.


----------



## A.B

ShineyDemon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for this guide, which I've found really useful.
> 
> SRP is the first polish I've used, and I have found it 'dusty' as has been mentioned. First question is, am I applying too much? How can I prevent this?
> 
> Also, I'm going to try some decontamination soon - will an iron or tar removing spray take off the SRP that I've applied previously??
> 
> Many thanks


You can apply using a damp sponge/applicator to highly reduce dusting.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Autoglym-HI-TECH-POLISH-APPLICATOR/dp/B005DXQW0Q


----------

